# Assumption of greatness



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> The 'objective' part of Sibelius is that his performance scores were presumably and measurably fixed on paper the same in the US as they were in Europe, with the same number and duration of notes regardless of how the various interpretations were subjectively performed. Once the scores were determined to reflect his conception and wishes for each work, they have an objective, separate, measurable existence in content independent of how they are interpreted or subjectively received. Like both hemisphere's of the brain, there's an objective and subjective reality to everything if one takes the time to find them. The objective reality of those scores exists whether they are being performed or not, and the relationship of the whole of their parts remains objectively and exactly the same as a blueprint, regardless of the difference in acceptance in the US or Europe when performed. The greatness of any work must somehow first be inherent as a potential within the fixed relationship of the notes in the score, whether it's brought out in each performance or not, or the audience likes it or not with their individual subjective reactions, because not all audiences will react the same, yet the objective blueprint of the score remains exactly the same.


----------

